

Apple brings ad-blocker extensions to Safari on iPhones - coffeedrinker
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34173732

======
coffeedrinker
If extensions like this became ubiquitous, I wonder what Google's response
would be? Would they refuse to run their apps on iOS like they do on Windows
Phone, or would they still have a sufficient revenue stream to not see this as
an attack against them?

How would web site operators respond to this?

